# NYC - looking for gamers



## BigCat (Jan 14, 2010)

Seeking players for an established D&D 4e (home brew) campaign.  No rule mongers, monty-hallers, or power gamers.   Grown ups only (broadly defined).  Sense of humor, creative character development, and a strong interest in role-playing a must.  Greenwich Village.   Reply to janelle_lovescoffee at yahoo dot com.


----------

